# Warners Bitters



## mercabago55 (Jan 15, 2004)

[]Hello Fellow Collecters
 Here is my prize bottle. Dug it up in 1973 in upstate N.Y.
 It is a Warners Bitters. This is my first attempt to put a photo
 on any web site. I need help!. Please view and comment.
 I am wanting to sell some bottles on "E Bay". and want the pictures 
 to be the best I can make. I have a Digital Panasonic Camcorder that 
 can take stills on a small disc. 
     Thanks for watching====== Jack Curtis







 Picture reduced in size - please keep the longest dimension under 500 pixels - Admin


----------



## bjslinda (Jan 31, 2004)

Just asking, how much do you want for it......


----------



## mercabago55 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello
 I am asking $500 for it (min).
 Kovals shows it to be worth from $700 to $800.
 I will put it on the Bay. When i feel more Comfortable
 with selling there. I have just started on "E Bay" and do not 
 have enough exp. at it yet.
 Thanks for Asking.
 For a more private discussion about the bottle and others that i have you can "E Mail
 me at "mercabago55@bellsouth.net"
  Thanks for looking


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jan 31, 2004)

nice bottle jack you dont dig them very often[]ken


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi,     
          Nice bottle! I dug one like it a few year's backand went to pick it up out the hole and the whole back side was cracked.What a heartbreaker.  
                                                                                                 Eddie


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2004)

Great Find []


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, that is great bottle, I've had to come back 3-4 times since joining the forum to look at it. Nice picture too, certainly ok for ebay purpose. But are you sure you want to part with it? I don't know if I could, I'd still be dancing in the street over finding it!
 best,
 sc


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Merc,try putting  the bottle on a lighter backdrop,and maybe play around with lighting,sometimes just a flashlight from the back works,DJ.
 Good Luck.


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Great looking bottle. Warner produced some great bottles!


----------

